# iAmiibo - Do You (Amiibo Reader and writer for IOS 12) Concept



## BurningDesire (Jun 1, 2018)

With the current rumors of ios 12 supporting fully unlocked NFC I thought it be fun to design an Amiibo read / write app such as TagMo. Here is my app below let me know what you think all and any feed back is greatly appreciated:


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 1, 2018)

The design is looks good, reminds me a bit of Pokémon GO, but I would be really surprised if Apple allowed full NFC access. And hey, even if they did, sadly no way an app like this would be allowed in their App Store.


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 1, 2018)

From what I heard about iOS 12 NFC, it will be more unlocked, but not fully unlocked.  Not like an Android.  Apple has been internally testing using NFC to unlock doors.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 1, 2018)

This would be a cool app for jailbroken phone, I highly doubt apple will allow this


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 1, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> This would be a cool app for jailbroken phone, I highly doubt apple will allow this


Yeah, I figured it would either have to be on a Jailbroken device or sideloaded to work.


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 1, 2018)

BurningDesire said:


> Yeah, I figured it would either have to be on a Jailbroken device or sideloaded to work.




There is an NFC app for jailbroken phones, but for some reason, it's not compatible with Amiibo


----------

